# A "Pudding" Based Unlock is What the Droid X Needs



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

First off, let me explain what a Pudding unlock is. In a nutshell, it is using a special sbf file that contains an unlockable bootloader meant for developmental needs. In order for it to be unlocked after the sbf is flashed a fastboot tool for Moto phones is needed, this is as far as I am explaining as it gets complicated after that.

I know I started a thread for the easier Cheesecake method, but that isn't happening at this point in time as there is nothing beneficial on those servers right now.

So, we as the Droid X community need someone with the "connections" required to get us this sbf specific for the X. If anyone even remotely knows somebody with this requirement either reply or PM me.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

the only person that has access to those files is P3droid on twitter and mydroidworld but he isn't inclined to help(i think). He usually gets his stuff from secret ninja(s) and he has sold unlocked dev droid x's with specific SBF's to those who bought them so that they could keep unlock.....to be honest i thought about this before....why didn't they just hack an SBF or build one from the ground up and sbf with that...but alas i understand the use of "keys" anyway i hope someone comes forward


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

haxatak said:


> the only person that has access to those files is P3droid on twitter and mydroidworld but he isn't inclined to help(i think). He usually gets his stuff from secret ninja(s) and he has sold unlocked dev droid x's with specific SBF's to those who bought them so that they could keep unlock.....to be honest i thought about this before....why didn't they just hack an SBF or build one from the ground up and sbf with that...but alas i understand the use of "keys" anyway i hope someone comes forward


Yes, I know about P3droid but I'm holding off on contacting him for the reason you stated. My goal was to maybe find an alternative source but we may be out of luck.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

He's not going to take the risk of ruining his contacts just to get this unlocked. Just my two cents.


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely don't want to cut him off from his supply of secret ninjas lol.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

he might be able to point you in the right direction, don't give up.


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

I already asked him to a GTalk on twitter, might do so on mydroidworld too after a little bit as his twitter is flooded.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

he's a busy guy, esp with the bionic just being released. he's also a teacher, never pictured that.


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

Huh, I forgot he was a teacher too, and I know he's gonna be busy with the Bionic.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

There was talk of JTAG pinouts that were discovered on older models of the Droid X. It's a possibility, but a very ugly one. I would talk to aliasxerog on twitter.


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

ryan said:


> There was talk of JTAG pinouts that were discovered on older models of the Droid X. It's a possibility, but a very ugly one. I would talk to aliasxerog on twitter.


I've heard of JTAG but I'm unsure on what exactly it is, could someone inform me?


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think p3 has access to those files, if they even exist. If moto has no intention of unlocking the DX bootloader, they wouldn't even create the files we're talking about. If they do exist, I bet that p3 doesn't have access to them, because that kind if thing is of a magnitude he wouldn't hold back...

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

What I don't get is why can't we just get a sbf file from a Dev X?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

This guy is selling one. Maybe someone with more knowledge of what to ask can get at him.

PydePypper Pyde Pypper
by P3Droid
Silver Dev Droid X 4sale $275,PLZ RT. Carbon fiber bck,spare battry,spare blk LCD,wired headphones & prototype BT headset all to go wth it.


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think a dev X sbf would help much as it was designed for an already unlocked device while we need an sbf that does the unlocking.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

I seem to remember hearing from P3 that it's an impossibility really, without the keys. I would hope, with his knowledge and connections, that he would have taken this route a long time ago if it were possible. Don't want to be a party pooper, but that's just my thoughts on the matter. I hope I'm wrong and you persistent bastards make it happen .


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

hoodlum47 said:


> I don't think a dev X sbf would help much as it was designed for an already unlocked device while we need an sbf that does the unlocking.


But it'll over right the bootloader,


----------



## hoodlum47 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bad news, really bad news. P3droid told me that retail Xs are permanently locked no matter what, flashing a dev sbf would brick the phone permanently so this project is obviously cancelled.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

So wait, does that mean no chance of a future unlock...


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh wow that hurts bad  I was still clinging to a possible update with the unlock this really sucks.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I gave up on the bootloader being cracked long ago I'm waiting on either the prime or vigor to come out then the gf is getting my dx


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I hear ya man I can't wait for the prime. And the x will be retired and join the collection. I do have to say the x is really a great phone, shame about the bootloader though so much potential.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"lancasterv3 said:


> I hear ya man I can't wait for the prime. And the x will be retired and join the collection. I do have to say the x is really a great phone, shame about the bootloader though so much potential.


A great phone that we are only using a percent of what it's capable of oh well and p3 droid was saying on twitter the prime won't be a Nexus phone so who knows


----------

